# Imipramine



## alix (Aug 11, 2004)

I started taking this drug in November primarily to treat depression but also in the hope that it may alleviate some of the dissociative symptoms I have experienced since January 2004. Although I have been able to function for the majority of the time, the DP/DR has remained a constant presence, flaring up from its' everyday 'irritating hum' to its' original 'full technicolor glory' usually at some point during each day. Although these attacks would not generally last long, they would increase in frequency and duration depending on other stresses.

Since increasing the dose from 25 to 50 and then to 75mg, these 'attacks' have pretty much stopped. The DP is still always there, but is more of an annoyance than a horror so long as I don't give it any attention. I always feel like I can never let my guard down, which does become very waring, but I do feel like the tablets have helped to take a little of the pressure off this constant battle.

I would be interested to know if anyone else has tried this with any success, particularly in the UK. I get the impression Drs don't prescribe it very often as it is an older, tricyclic antidepressant. I asked for it specifically as I don't seem to tolerate SSRIs very well and had used this for depression years ago with no adverse effects (apart from a very dry mouth!). It doesn't seem to have done that much for the depression this time around but I guess you can't have it all, I'm still very thankful.

alex


----------

